
Google Cloud Dataproc Managed Spark and Hadoop Service Now GA - rey12rey
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2016/02/Google-Cloud-Dataproc-managed-Spark-and-Hadoop-service-now-GA.html?m=1
======
vgt
Dataproc is pretty significant compared with other managed Hadoop/Spark
services. Here's how:

\- You get a cluster in under 90 seconds and with per-minute billing.

\- This lets you start with a job, then start a Dataproc cluster as part of
job execution, then save output and discard cluster

\- You aren't throttled by slow startup times, and you are not worried about
rounding up your workloads to nearest hour

Plus Preemptible VMs support at 70% off, Custom Machines types, GCS as storage
layer, very very fast networking, and interoperability with other GCP
services.

(disclosure: work on GCP but not Dataproc)

